# Anyone used a dogmatic headcollar or alternative?



## Laura2408 (28 July 2015)

Hi!

I am struggling to find something to help me walk my dog in. She loves to pull and is nervous aggressive and so reacts to dogs and people by barking and lunging at them. I am going to training classes to work on this but I am trying to find something to walk her safely in. I need to be able to turn her quickly away from anything she may take a dislike too which is difficult in her harness and one handed as I also have another large GSD so usually have one in each hand. Dog 2 is well behaved thankfully! 

To make things more difficult, she can not wear anything around her neck so I could only use a headcollar or maybe an anti pill harness type thing? 

Has anyone used a dogmatic? A shop near me says that they are the best but I'm not sure if she will tolerate it on her face...does it drive dogs mad?


----------



## poiuytrewq (28 July 2015)

I found it just made my dog turn his head into me at an awkward angle and pull through his shoulder. I tried it because he was strong and I found him and a pushchair difficult- my daughter was a baby at the time. It actually made it more difficult! 
However if you need to turn his head quickly things may be different for you?


----------



## satinbaze (28 July 2015)

Before spending a lot of money on a dogmatic as they are expensive, try to see if anyone at the training class has one you can try out. I have used a variety of headcollars with mine. Inca was best with the gentle leader, Maya had a dogalter but was best on a slip lead, lily has a halti which she even puts her own nose into. However Tiva cannot tolerate any headcollar and walks find on a rolled leather collar. It really is trial and error which is why you need to try before you buy.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 July 2015)

Why can't she have anything round her neck? My two can pull like trains, but a slip lead made into a figure of eight (put round neck, use excess under chin to twist and put over nose) makes it a breeze to walk all three. I imagine that can't be any good for you of the dog can't have anything round the neck?


----------



## pippixox (28 July 2015)

i have used a few different head collars- i have a GSD who is reactive on walks near dogs he does not know and very strong. I have a dogmatic and a K9 bridle. he accepts both of them, but as soon as he is taken off he rubs his head a lot. i prefer the K9 as it does up behind his head, so the lead is the in the right place what ever side he is on. is also has a safety clip to attach to the collar encase they somehow get their nose out of the halter. I did try a different cheaper head collar once, but it rode up by his eyes, or it had to be tight enough for him to not wiggle out of it (which he did once, luckily i grabbed him quick). by my OH cannot figure out how to put on the K9 and uses the dogmatic. he can still pull with both!

however, although it does give you quite good hold of their head, I think it actually can wind them up more as they feel restricted. I mostly now walk him in a julius k9 harness. He is more relaxed in it. It fits well & it has a handle, so if he is getting very wound up i can safely hold him by the handle- holding his hole body. also as then I am not tightening on his head or neck it does not wind him up as much.


----------



## Teaselmeg (28 July 2015)

I use a Dogmatic and find it the best of the headcollars for dogs, as it loosens when he does not pull, so only comes into play when he pulls. I use a double ended lead, one end on the harness, the other on the Dogmatic, so again he walks on the harness unless he pulls, then I can bring him back to me with the dogmatic.

You must introduce the headcollar slowly, making it a nice thing to wear.


----------



## Laura2408 (28 July 2015)

Thank you everyone.

Cinnamon she has megaeosophagus, hence nothing around the throat. Any pressure makes her regurgatate her food. 

I think I will try some on and go from there!


----------



## missmatch (31 July 2015)

I bought them recently and honestly would never use anything else again. They are brilliant. X


----------

